# Heckington Manor - September 2014



## mockingbird (Sep 29, 2014)

*Mockingbird Suffers Paranoia Here!*

Never have I ever ventured somewhere, which puts me in a state of constantly looking over my shoulder, this place does just that, downstairs its completely dark so dodgy light painting is needed on my behalf, most of the rooms downstairs are rather empty but have a creepy atmosphere to them, this place (despite being excited to visit) - shameful I know!!! left me with huge amounts of paranoia while inside, if it wasn't those pigeons fluttering from room to room, it was the maze of bedrooms upstairs which left me confused, confused to the point I often thought someone was upstairs moving stuff about from room to room... 
Anyway creepy factor gone, this place was rather enjoyable despite that, its a beautiful place with the red/green leafs outside clashing with colour, the rooms suffering badly from vandalism, its a shame as a property like this could be easily used again, I found Heckington manor rather classy well you could imagine it being slightly classy in its better days, just a shame I missed the boat on this when it first appeared, as you can imagine how beautiful it was inside, while venturing around with torch light.

Anyway its good to tick it off the list, on my recent visits to places pottering about, I will say upstairs is certainly more photogenic than a noob like me with a camera trying to light paint downstairs but basically turning it into a mini disco with my buddies!  oh well only upwards from here folks!

*Some history below!*

_Heckington Manor was built in the 18th century, in the 1980's the Manor was refurbished into a private practice for alcoholism treatment. Heckington Manor or Ferdowse Clinic as its now know is set in 2 acres near Sleaford has treated up to 2,000 people since it was set up 15 odd years ago. it closed in 2003, Tom Edwards had a drinking problem for 30 years before coming to the clinic, it cost him his career in the televison industry, When it was closed the asking price was 1.4 million, it was being sold at £900.000 sometime ago._


IMGP0228 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0243 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0249 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0250 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0251 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0259 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0254 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0261 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0265 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0268 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0273 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0275 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0282 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0287 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0302 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0301 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0277 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0295 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0298 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0296 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0299 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0304 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr

_More to come soon! Cheers for looking - Mockingbird!_


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 29, 2014)

Fantastic report as per! Love the first external shot alot. Great set of pics. Tell me you went up that ladder in the last pic?!


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 29, 2014)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Fantastic report as per! Love the first external shot alot. Great set of pics. Tell me you went up that ladder in the last pic?!



Cheers mate, yeah went up, few dead pigeons an lots of pigeon poo, nothing good up there, just a window open that can lead you onto roof, kinda tricky as a bees nest is very close to it


----------



## cunningplan (Sep 29, 2014)

Nice one as normal and some great photos. 
this is one of the places I've wanted to get to one day, must make it soon before its too late.
Also good to see your a "Veteran" now


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 29, 2014)

Looks pretty cool there. That ceiling rose is ace .Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 29, 2014)

Shame! a once grand house but you got some stuning shots to make up.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Onmyown (Sep 29, 2014)

Nice report and shots fella, I think that wallpaper would've given me the creeps!


----------



## urban-dorset (Sep 29, 2014)

What a place - loving the wallpaper! Looks like an interesting explore.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 29, 2014)

Incredible photos! Have no idea how you managed to get all of those so beautifully lit! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kezz44 (Sep 29, 2014)

Great as always!!! Sounds like you had a fun explore!


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 29, 2014)

Kezz44 said:


> Great as always!!! Sounds like you had a fun explore!



Cheers for the info also, much appreciated


----------



## brickworx (Sep 29, 2014)

Wallpaper does it for me!...Lovely shots as ever mate. Nice work.


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Sep 29, 2014)

Good report - both photo's and write up. Thanks for the share!


----------



## Dugie (Sep 29, 2014)

Cracking snaps mate really well done considering bad light.

I was have been freaked out by the sounds of this place aswell 

Thanks for sharing, Dugie


----------



## MD (Sep 29, 2014)

Looks in a bad way now 
Shame the fireplace got nicked


----------



## tumble112 (Sep 29, 2014)

Brilliant stuff again here. I felt exactly the same at that agricultural college/manor house place. Many nice details you've picked out.


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 29, 2014)

tumble1 said:


> Brilliant stuff again here. I felt exactly the same at that agricultural college/manor house place. Many nice details you've picked out.



Cheers Tumble, yeah it certainly had an uneasy vibe to it! often the case with abandoned buildings with little light though


----------



## skankypants (Sep 29, 2014)

Nice set pal...shame to see the fireplace has "walked off" since I've been...thanks for shareing.


----------



## InquisitiveFox (Sep 30, 2014)

That picture of the ivy growing over the window is just beautiful! A seriously stunning ceiling and fabulous wallpaper, there are a lot of peely paint pervs on here, I'm a total wallpaper perv


----------



## Komakino (Sep 30, 2014)

Once heard a well-known footballer with his own drink problem was actually looking at buying this place many years ago . . . ;-)


----------

